# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 14.10.2019 - 21.10.2019

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *24*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *53* Получено карантинов: *7*, суммарный объем: *4* мб Обработано файлов: *22*, суммарный объем: *5* мб Уникальных файлов: *17*, суммарный объем: *3* мб Признаны безопасными: *2* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *9*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=223820 - найдено зловредов: *6* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=223812 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 e:\users\матвей 5\appdata\local\echobit\evolve\gamesdb.exe - *3* e:\program files\microsoft\skype for desktop\locales\api-ms-win-core-file-l1-2-0.exe - *3* \synciosdatarecovery2.1.3is2019--bicfic_3835892254.exe - *1* \get.bat._0e9b7c5528ac0c71e003555b9a6e378abece4570 - *1* \msinfo.bat._d02de6e2e9fc77b522de391b14ed58357eaf1  163 - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.Agent.gen - *6* Trojan.BAT.Agent.beo - *1* not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.DealPly.gen - *1* Trojan.BAT.Starter.ib - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

